# Location of quiet car



## Peasoup (May 19, 2017)

Location of the quiet car on North bound NER # 94 ?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (May 19, 2017)

Best answer, Ask the conductor or assistant conductor as you board the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 19, 2017)

If your station has the overhead electronic signs, one of the may say Quiet Car which is where the car will stop.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Acela150 (May 19, 2017)

Second to last car. Announcements are made in stations relating to QC location.


----------



## ehbowen (May 20, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Second to last car. Announcements are made in stations relating to QC location.


Ah, but in which direction? When I took my WAS-NYP _Regional_ joyride in May 2012, my business class car was the very first car on the train, the quiet car was just behind us, and the cafe behind that, followed by a string of regular coaches. So your quiet car could be either next-to-last, or else next-to-first. Keep a sharp eye out for signs and a sharper ear for announcements.


----------



## Acela150 (May 20, 2017)

The Biz Class car and QC were moved to the rear a little over a year ago. The move was made so if a through train didn't need an extra coach to RVR they could rip it with the power swap at WAS.


----------



## ehbowen (May 20, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> The Biz Class car and QC were moved to the rear a little over a year ago. The move was made so if a through train didn't need an extra coach to RVR they could rip it with the power swap at WAS.


I stand corrected. Thank you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (May 20, 2017)

I'd still keep an eye out for signs and/or ask the conductor because you just never know when Amtrak will play musical chairs with the cars.


----------

